
Cop who drew gun on man filming him says man deserved it - jseliger
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/07/cop-who-drew-gun-on-man-filming-him-says-man-deserved-it/
======
simbalion
Cops like that one either lack control of their own bodies, or they are mobbed
up.

Any man would be completely justified in drawing a weapon on such an officer,
when the officer made the first hostile move. A uniform does not exclude you
from being shot in self-defense, especially in states which respect stand-
your-ground laws. I'm not saying kill cops, I'm saying cops that can't control
their firearms cause increased tensions and likelihood for violence.

He should have been fired. The video is enough evidence to fire him.

~~~
qbrass
>Any man would be completely justified in drawing a weapon on such an officer,
when the officer made the first hostile move.

Any officer would be completely justified in shooting said man while they
reach for their weapon.

~~~
simbalion
Not necessarily. If the officer is commiting a crime such as assault, as that
cop is doing, then they would not be justified. Self defense does not apply to
the person who initiates the violence.

